# thyroid problems



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey guys I just read another post where somebody listed sites on thyroid issues, I was reading them and this describes Baron perfectly. Were calling the vet to get his bloods done. Has anybody elses shep had thyroid issues? Barons dog aggression, whining, CONSTANT circling, loss of weight/high appetite, and recent I could care less at training has me worried its a thyroid issue. Can anybody chime in with similar problems?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Grace had exactly the same symptoms. More typically low thyroid causes dogs to become overweight and lethargic, but it affects some the way it did Grace and it sounds like maybe your dog. 

Grace was ravenously hungry, couldn't keep weight on and very thin, and constantly anxious, pacing, whiny, easily irritated. 

We changed her diet and got her on thyroid meds and she's 100% better. Definitely something to check out with your boy. Low thyroid is very common.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

We have a appointment tomorrow I'll keep you informed


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

How did the vet appt go?


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Just got back a little while ago, they gave us a price for the bloodwork. It was like 580 bucks. Well beings that I don't have 580 bucks and they don't do pay half now half later, we asked if there was anything on there that they could take off for now. The vet said yes and gave us another price. So it was like 280 tonight and that included the full panel (thyroid tests too) We wanted to start there if theres nothing then we'll go back for the other tests including the pancreas. They did heart worm test first right there in the office and it was negative. I asked the doc if she thought it could be thyroid and she said not likely. Then went into a whole thing as to why its not that. I was thinking in my head "thats not what the shepherd forum says!" So now we just wait for the results. It was funny though we never had this doc before and she came in saw Baron and her eyes got big "your a big boy!" she says and he gave her kisses. She was talking to us and Baron of course is constantly listening outside of the room and looking for shadows to walk by the door. He heard a dog outside the room and started with his "big dog" bark, but he was facing her. She jumped. I try to tell people he is not going to hurt you he just sounds mean, but everybody says that about their dogs. The doc says "can we put a muzzle on him" I said "sure no biggie whatever makes you feel safe" So he got muzzled and was fine with it. She checked him over and then later the nurses came in to get the blood. The one girl kneels on the floor and Baron runs over and starts kissing her all over the face. She was laughing and said "oh yeah your ferocious." They took his blood and he just stood there. Then when we were leaving Kris walked out to the desk to make sure it was all clear and said 'theres only one dog over in the waiting area" So I brought him out and made a b-line for the door. On our way to the door Baron spotted the little boston terrier. He went ballistic as usual and the Boston terrier stood up and said "I'm no wuss I'll show you" It was funny. Not Barons craziness but the little terriers show of strength.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll be interested to hear what happens. My first vet didn't think Grace's could be thyroid either - because she was thin, not fat, jittery not lethargic. The first test showed her at the low end of normal, so they ruled out thyroid problems. We continued to struggle with her weight and behavior as we did lots of research, changed her diet etc. Took her to my current vet, he told me about how we still don't fully understand the thyroid, how it works, what these numbers mean, and it can be important to retest, and sometimes just to try things. That test came in low, so the way was clear at that point. Now she gets twice daily soloxine and we've never looked back. She is calm (for her), at a good weight, seems happy, and has a very floofy coat. In our case, those little purple pills were like magic! I hope you can find the answers for your pup and get him on the road to recovery. Ambiguous weird ailments are SO frustrating! You have my sympathy. 

ETA: When you get the results, make sure you get a copy of the labwork with all the actual numbers especially if they say they're "normal."


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats exactly what we were told "normal" everything is normal. We still have to go back for the pancreas test, when we do I will get a copy of the results. I also don't think Baron is getting enough exercise, I talked to my friend tonight and were gonna get his rottie and Baron together a couple times a week to workout. With Barons distaste for dogs this should be interesting, but they have been together in the same pen before for playtime but that was like 6 months ago when Fritz was bigger than him. When I get the numbers I will let you know what it says maybe you can decifer it for me


----------

